# carpooling on boxing day



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok I have two seats available for carpooling on boxing day. It's preferable that you either meet me at the warden subway station or somewhere between there and downtown. Throw me a bit of gas and we shall paint the town whatever color you want.

Stops we will be making (in this order):
*Tim Hortons
SUM
CanadaCorals
San Remo Bakery
Big Al's Miss
Aquatic Kingdom
Advance Reef Aquatics*

PM me if you're interested. I also take other types of payment


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> Ok I have two seats available for carpooling on boxing day. It's preferable that you either meet me at the warden subway station or somewhere between there and downtown. Throw me a bit of gas and we shall paint the town whatever color you want.
> 
> Stops we will be making (in this order):
> *Tim Hortons
> ...


amazing!!!now, I dont need a ride, thank you, but since I havent peaked at deals yet, are these the stores with the best deals??


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This will be a big loop. I don't know about AK or ARA but SUM and CC both have amazing deals.

I think I might be poor by the end of the day.

PM me tonight or tomorrow if you want in on this!


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'll be at BA mississauga for sure. I think my plan is BA first, then R2O while i'm there, then head up to CA.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*identification*

see this is really too bad we don't have some kind of way of identifying one another .we could be buying stuff at places and could actually be standing beside a member .just a thought sorry to hack your thread alt........


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

tom g said:


> see this is really too bad we don't have some kind of way of identifying one another .we could be buying stuff at places and could actually be standing beside a member .just a thought sorry to hack your thread alt........


I'll put on a name tag, it will say PaulF757 and underneath "newbie". I'm sure to get great deals with that on. LOL.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll be heading out to SUM, CC and ARA with a friend of mine as well. Just don't know what time yet. I'll be wearing a red Spyder ski jacket and a black hat. No name tag that says "newbie" tho


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

PaulF757 said:


> I'll be at BA mississauga for sure. I think my plan is BA first, then R2O while i'm there, then head up to CA.


What is CA?


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

notclear said:


> What is CA?


oops meant CC


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Dave what time are you heading out?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I think SUM opens at 10 so we might be there for 9am then right to CC for 11am then AK for noon and hopefully ARA for 1pm


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Last chance for carpool. I'll be leaving my house around 8am and heading downtown to pick up the one and only coral princess so if you still want in PM me with your info and we can make it happen.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

How come the planted community ain't as cool as you reefers?


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Drive safe everyone


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

We should have GTA aquaria shirts with our user names on the back!!


----------

